# Volant Cold Air Intake?



## Slacker (Apr 29, 2009)

Anyone have a Volant CAI for their '04? I've been looking at them because I want a box style. Haven't seen much else for the '04s. Cold Air Inductions has one with an aluminum box and window for just a little more money than the Volant. The Volant struck my interest more because they have the ram air scoop that bolts onto your cold air. However, I can't find that for my year.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The Volant is probably one of the best looking and worst performing intakes out there. They also don't make one for our year. The Cold Air Inductions is a better one of that style anyways


----------



## Slacker (Apr 29, 2009)

That's weird. There are a lot of websites selling it for the '04. Guess I'll be looking into the Cold Air Inductions CAI. I like how it looks and it seems like it's quality made.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

KNN CAI is simple and effective. Nothing special to look at but it is nice clean look. It is what I'm running.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

jpalamar said:


> KNN CAI is simple and effective. Nothing special to look at but it is nice clean look. It is what I'm running.


simple, yeah. effective, not so much


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

My choice is with Vararam.


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

would it be worth switching my K&N for the Vararam? 
just a quick question


----------



## Slacker (Apr 29, 2009)

My issue is I want a box style. I like that my filter would be a little more protected.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I want a straight, unrestricted shot into my TB. Only an OTRCAI can provide true "CAI" properties. Unless you pack it with ice or something.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Poncho Dan said:


> I want a straight, unrestricted shot into my TB. Only an OTRCAI can provide true "CAI" properties. Unless you pack it with ice or something.


if you read the OPs question, he has an '04


----------



## Slacker (Apr 29, 2009)

she


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Well if Vararam doesn't offer one for the LS1's, Svede does.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Actually, I think I will go with Svede's, once I hear back from him.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

6point0 goat said:


> would it be worth switching my K&N for the Vararam?
> just a quick question


I think alot of the hype has worn off regarding the Vararam because you see quite a few people now selling them after having them for a while.


----------



## Slacker (Apr 29, 2009)

svede1212 said:


> The Volant is probably one of the best looking and worst performing intakes out there. They also don't make one for our year. The Cold Air Inductions is a better one of that style anyways


A friend of mine called Volant and was told that the CAI they make for the 6.0 also works on the 5.7. That would explain why I found it selling on a lot of sites.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Slacker said:


> A friend of mine called Volant and was told that the CAI they make for the 6.0 also works on the 5.7. That would explain why I found it selling on a lot of sites.


good luck with that. "work' may be a loosely defined word. There's a fairly large difference in the distance from the TB to the radiator between the LS1 and LS2 (the LS1 distance is 2" shorter). in the end if you want your car to run even reasonably well leave the cover off the box.

oh, yeah. I forgot your MAF is longer so you'll have to trim that end of the tube too and you'll have to cap off the LS2 breather tube on the piping.


----------



## Slacker (Apr 29, 2009)

I didn't say I was getting it. I realize there are differences. I was just putting that out there. Volant's words, not mine.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

K&N claims the GTO gains about 13 hp with its intake. All said and done, has anyone dyno'd their engine w/ only an intake as the mod? Svede, do you believe the claim? I have the stock airbox and still am not convinced changing it is worthwhile unless other mods are to be included.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Gotagoat said:


> K&N claims the GTO gains about 13 hp with its intake. All said and done, has anyone dyno'd their engine w/ only an intake as the mod? Svede, do you believe the claim? I have the stock airbox and still am not convinced changing it is worthwhile unless other mods are to be included.


I have the KNN CAI on mine. I will vouch for it actually doing a decent amount and being worth the money. Before my heads/cam. I raced another 04 from a roll. He had long tubes, catless, and tune. I had KNN CAI, catless, catback, and tune. We did 3 or 4 pulls. He inched on me in 3rd then I pulled even with him in 4th and passed in 5th.


----------



## deputycrawford (Jan 16, 2010)

I have it mentioned in another post also but I called Vararam and they also told me their's would work. The LS1 throttle body is smaller, the MAF is longer, and the radiator is shorter and narrower. I would really like to see if I can get the VR to work but am waiting on info anyone else might have. Oh yeah, mine is also an M6 04. 

Jerry


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

deputycrawford said:


> I have it mentioned in another post also but I called Vararam and they also told me their's would work. The LS1 throttle body is smaller, the MAF is longer, and the radiator is shorter and narrower. I would really like to see if I can get the VR to work but am waiting on info anyone else might have. Oh yeah, mine is also an M6 04.
> 
> Jerry


Vararam has told LS1 people that theirs would work on the car and it doesn't without modifications, cramming and good luck. There have been several people told this that ended up either selling them or sending them back. 

On the Volant he tube on the LS2 runs up almost to the radiator. The radiator is 2" closer to the TB on the LS1 (which is the main reason the VR doesn't work the same) so you'll have to shorten it on the TB end. The TB OD of both is the same size as well as the MAF OD. The MAF on the '04 is a little over a 1/2" longer so the tube will have to be trimmed on that end as well and it's a bitch to install it even on the LS2. If you look at the pictures the tube also has the breather connection that the LS2 uses but the LS1 doesn't as it's on its TB so you'll have to plug it. And lastly the "kewl" looking lid on it is a piece of crap and if you take it off you'll find you'll gain 2 MPH at the track proving my point. .

To the question about the K&N, maybe. The thing is the biggest bug-a-boo about those types is the 90* bend right in front of the TB and the fact that they all pull some air ultimately from the engine bay where it's hot. Think about it. Both of these intakes have a shield or a "box". Once the engine has removed that air in a nano-second the air has to be replaced. Where's that coming from? Their performance at a stop light or track is less than stellar. . . unless you run your car on a dyno and not actually on pavement. :lol: And lastly there is no "Ram Air" on our cars. The best you can do is not as much of a pressure drop from ambient pressure (baro pressure). It's actually easy to measure an intake's performance and it's not on a dyno. Measure the IATs from stopped and see how long they take to come down and to what and measure MAPs (manifold absolute pressure) to see what the pressure is at high RPM WOT. A good intake will drop temps close to ambient temps in seconds and at 6k RPM and up show a low pressure drop in MAP compared to an engine turned off


----------

